# [solved] cups stopped printing after upgrade

## Gentlenoob

Hi people,

after ugrading cups to 2.3.3_p2-r2 I can't print anymore, on 2nd attempt the printer (old Samsung ML-2010) spits out some error page

```

INTERNAL ERROR - FALSE

POSITION : 0x1e167 (123239)

SYSTEM: h6fwsim_mono/xl_image

LINE: 132

VERSION: SPL 5.05 01-04-2006

```

Downgrade to 2.3.3-r4 makes printing work again. Any ideas?

Thanks, RalphLast edited by Gentlenoob on Sat Nov 20, 2021 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## figueroa

CUPS 2.3.3_p2-r2 works fine here. But, every Gentoo install is different. You might post your use flags. Here is what I'm using (default, amd64 stable):

```
[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.3.3_p2-r2::gentoo  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -kerberos (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"
```

----------

## wwdev16

Can you print a test page when connecting to localhost:631 via a browser?

tail -20 /var/log/cups/error_log?

These work fine here:

```
net-print/cups-2.3.3_p2-r2

net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7

net-print/cups-pdf-3.0.1-r1

net-print/gutenprint-5.3.3-r2
```

----------

## Gentlenoob

Hi all,

thanks for your answers, sorry for late reply. Looks like I've only installed cups and cups-filters:

```

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.3.3-r4::gentoo                       USE="X acl pam ssl threads usb -dbus -debug -kerberos -lprng-compat (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-2.3.3_p2-r2::gentoo [2.3.3-r4::gentoo] USE="X acl pam ssl threads usb -dbus -debug -kerberos (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf (-lprng-compat%)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7::gentoo  USE="foomatic jpeg png postscript tiff -dbus -ldap -pclm -pdf -perl -test -zeroconf" 0 KiB

```

"/var/log/cups/error_log"  doesn't seem to have anything significant. I may need to increase error reporting verbosity.

```

E [22/Sep/2019:21:43:39 +0200] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [22/Sep/2019:21:50:52 +0200] [cups-deviced] PID 14981 (cups-brf) stopped with status 13!

E [22/Sep/2019:21:50:52 +0200] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [22/Sep/2019:21:51:13 +0200] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

W [29/Mar/2020:11:44:43 +0200] [Job 26] /var/spool/cups/d00026-001 (object 13 0): object has offset 0

W [29/Mar/2020:11:44:43 +0200] [Job 26] /var/spool/cups/d00026-001 (object 15 0): object has offset 0

W [29/Mar/2020:11:44:43 +0200] [Job 26] /var/spool/cups/d00026-001 (object 25 0): object has offset 0

W [29/Mar/2020:11:44:43 +0200] [Job 26] /var/spool/cups/d00026-001 (object 27 0): object has offset 0

W [29/Mar/2020:11:44:43 +0200] [Job 26] /var/spool/cups/d00026-001 (object 29 0): object has offset 0

W [29/Mar/2020:11:44:43 +0200] [Job 26] /var/spool/cups/d00026-001 (object 31 0): object has offset 0

W [29/Mar/2020:11:44:43 +0200] [Job 26] /var/spool/cups/d00026-001 (object 33 0): object has offset 0

W [29/Mar/2020:11:44:43 +0200] [Job 26] /var/spool/cups/d00026-001 (object 35 0): object has offset 0

W [07/Mar/2021:12:00:25 +0100] [Job 91] /var/spool/cups/d00091-001 (object 8 0): object has offset 0

W [07/Mar/2021:12:01:05 +0100] [Job 92] /var/spool/cups/d00092-001 (object 6 0): object has offset 0

W [07/Mar/2021:12:01:23 +0100] [Job 93] /var/spool/cups/d00093-001 (object 6 0): object has offset 0

E [26/Jun/2021:12:00:59 +0200] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [26/Jun/2021:12:00:59 +0200] [CGI] ippfind (PID 2728) stopped with status 1!

E [26/Jun/2021:12:00:59 +0200] [cups-deviced] PID 2719 (driverless) stopped with status 1!

E [26/Jun/2021:12:01:24 +0200] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [26/Jun/2021:12:01:24 +0200] [CGI] ippfind (PID 2746) stopped with status 1!

```

I can't comment on that 'ippfind' error, which seems unrelated and has been around earlier. I noted that since ages I had 'usblp' module in the kernel, which seems not recommended. Printing worked anyway. I've thrown it out now, but still no luck with 2.3.3_p2-r2.

Cheers, Ralph

----------

## figueroa

Suggestion: reinstall the printer. That will help it pick up any changes in /etc/cups/printers.conf and give you a new ppd.

Are you using the up-to-date: net-print/splix-2.0.0_p20130826-r1 that provides the driver you should find in /usr/share/cups/model/samsung/ml2010.ppd.gz?

----------

## Gentlenoob

no joy... splix-2.0.0_p20130826-r1 is installed here as well

just in case I'm missing out on some essential steps (weren't necessary on previous cups updates), here's what I basically do after installation:

connnect printer to usb

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

go to localhost:631/

delete printer

add back printer. The ML-2010 appears under local printers (for whatever reason, as I don't have some such, there's also some Braille thing in the list). Just accept all defaults and pick Samsung ML-2010, 2.0.0 (en, en) - ppd (there's also a fr - french ? one).

print test page

(/etc/init.d/cupsd stop  when done)

The ippfind error from above appeared again in the error log, three times. Any hints were this may come from?

Now back at cups-2.3.3-r4. What do I have to do to keep it in portage?

Best, Ralph

----------

## figueroa

Copy the ebuild (and related files) you want to your local repository. Also make a backup copy of the source file(s) for future assurance.

Mask the version you do not want installed.

```
ebuild ebuildname.ebuild manifest
```

I don't know if this is the latest or best method, but it still works.

Eventually, this local version may become unsupportable with archaic dependencies that can not longer be built.

There is a WIKI I've not looked at before that has commands I've never used. https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Custom_ebuild_repository

----------

## wwdev16

Gentlenoob

Do you have the usb use flag set for cups? Its not selected by default.

Maybe no usb support confuses things so cups tries ipp.

----------

## Gentlenoob

yes, usb flag explicitly set here (via package.use)

as far as I see, the only difference to Figueroas use flags above is -dbus and that lprng-compat thing. I'll eventually experiment with that some more.

Cheers, Ralph

----------

## figueroa

 *wwdev16 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Do you have the usb use flag set for cups? Its not selected by default.

 

USE=usb is automatically set here; amd64 stable with the desktop 17.1 profile. I used to have -usb and +zeroconf in package use, but I've realized recently that my use case needs neither change and default works perfectly.

----------

## Gentlenoob

Short update: USE = dbus makes no difference (dbus of course started before cupsd). As before when trying to print the test page, the green LED on the printer starts blinking as if receiving data, but a page is never printed. On 2nd attempt directly afterwards, it produces the error page from my initial post. A 3rd attempt gives no reaction at all, i.e. no blinking LED, no page.

Back again at 2.3.3-r4, dbus off as before. Any ideas welcome.

----------

## figueroa

Did you try to reinstall driver from Samsung? https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/PRINTER/Samsung/Samsung-ML-2010-Series-Printer-Driver-3100-64-bit.shtml

----------

## Jaglover

CUPS has increased verbosity option, before starting with random measures I'd examine the logs carefully. I have had my share of troubles with CUPS, in think everyone has, but I've managed to get on top of it every time by examining verbose logs.

----------

## Gentlenoob

well, in my case it's the 1st time cups doesn't behave. So here are some log files:

1st off, 2.3.3-r4, one page, everything seems fine

http://dpaste.com/9PLPYY8RE

then 2.3.3_p2-r2, three attempts as mentioned previously (#1: printer LED blinks, #2 spits out error sheet #3 nothing happens)

http://dpaste.com/2L4GS7FUB

In the latter case, I note some lines a la

```

D [04/Jul/2021:09:42:53 +0200] [Job 177] Got USB transaction timeout during read.

```

which stick out as suspicious and fit to that printer LED blinking without producing a page. 

Can't tell about the rest, I have to admit this is well over my head. 

Thanks for your support

   Ralph

----------

## figueroa

Just keep =2.3.3_p2-r2 masked, file a bug report with your example and logs. Hope for the best with next update. I would stash, but not activate, files for a local repo with the version that works, including the source, in case the future goes downhill.

----------

## Jaglover

Maybe silly question, but you did restart cupsd after upgrade?

----------

## Gentlenoob

@Jaglover: I've made it a habit to stop cupsd after I'm done printing, so I'd say, yes, most probably.

----------

## Jaglover

And you tried setting 'LogLevel debug' in cupsd.conf?

----------

## figueroa

 *Gentlenoob wrote:*   

> @Jaglover: I've made it a habit to stop cupsd after I'm done printing, so I'd say, yes, most probably.

 

Why? What a nuisance.

----------

## Gentlenoob

@Jaglover: Yes, log level was set to debug.

@figueroa: Possibly... I don't need to print that much, maybe 50 - 100 pages per year (e.g. tickets for holiday right now). So I don't need cupsd just idling around most of the time. Feels more tidy; if it's not running, it can't interfere.

On spare time, I'll experiment some more (I've seen something on permissions in the wiki, which I thought I had already covered), eventually file a bug report and stay at 2.3.3-r4 for now.

Thanks again, Ralph

----------

## deagol

I had cups problems roughly one weeks ago when updating net-print/cups to 2.3.3_p2-r2.

My - quite old - cupsd.conf had neither ServerName nor ServerAlias set

The solution for me was to add

```
ServerAlias <print server name>
```

to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

<print server name> being the name I've configured on the cups clients...

Setting ServerName instead should also work...

Without that 

```
https://<print server name>:631
```

 was only displaying some error message which was helpful but I forgot...

That said I did not dig deeper why cups now needs this to be set explicit instead be working with the default setting.

----------

## figueroa

I have neither ServerName or ServerAlias in cupsd.conf on a number of local and remote machines. Everything is working peachy everywhere. Clients are using ip address.

----------

## Gentlenoob

just for completeness https://bugs.gentoo.org/801316. No further insights ...

----------

## charles17

 *Gentlenoob wrote:*   

> just for completeness https://bugs.gentoo.org/801316. No further insights ...

 

Thanks for the bug. It also affects https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Driverless_printing.

----------

## charles17

Got it working again, including double sided printing:

On command line it looks like disabled for reason inknown

```
lpstat -p

printer Brother disabled since Fri 16 Jul 2021 03:08:25 PM CEST -

        reason unknown
```

Solution:

```
su -c "cupsenable Brother"

lpstat -p

printer Brother now printing Brother-669.  enabled since Fri 16 Jul 2021 03:24:54 PM CEST

        Waiting for job to complete.
```

And this is from net-print/cups-2.3.3_p2-r2

----------

## vovan47

 *Gentlenoob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]print test page
> 
> 

 

Hey there, I got very same printer model (ML-2010), cups-2.3.3_p2-r2 and splix.

And that issue with the test page reproduces as well. 

But did you try to print something other that the test page? 

I found out that the printer is working correctly, besides the test page issue.

----------

## Gentlenoob

just checking back once in a while... looks like printing is working again for me with cups-2.3.3_p2-r3.

It's still ~amd64 and I've not done extensive tests (I don't print that much anyway), but I guess this can be marked as solved.

Thanks again for all your help,

   Ralph

----------

